
Show HN: Code search using Deep Learning (code with paper) - chnsh
https://github.com/chnsh/deep-semantic-code-search
======
chnsh
I see, can you point me to it?

I'm not a native speaker. I will make a note of it though.

------
chnsh
Would love to get feedback or answer questions

~~~
mpoteat
The English is awkward in parts of the Readme.

------
pricj004
Can’t access the paper

~~~
chnsh
Thanks for pointing it out! I've updated it

